# And Marley? Will that make her hungry?



## PolietEclaire (Sep 22, 2018)

Lunnette is not your typical rat. Or is she, IDK my threshold starts out pretty weird already.

My silver rescue stays close to her protein box abode and her little sister, Poli. She will tolerate being held, but that's assuming you can catch her. ZIP ZOOM THERE SHE GOES!
Tonight she has me worried/amused. She's pancaked out in their fresh bedding and on a whim I pet her like a cat. She will always duck or back away when stroked but this time, she actually seemed to be enjoying it. What? Lunnette? Liking something I'm doing?! 
She stayed put and made little happy faces and didn't try to warn me her teeth would soon be meeting my fingers. 
I try not to note when she goes for a long time without biting, BC she typically bites me the next day. But she gives a warning first 


I'll keep my eye on her in case she's actually near death and thinking "Why not, sure pet me" but in the meantime, Imma enjoy this rare AF moment <3


----------

